

Zed Shaw: Kitchen Sink - jamongkad
http://www.zedshaw.com/essays/kitchensink.html

======
jamesbritt
"What I usually hear from language designers is a laundry list of minuscule
little features which are not really any better than any other language, and
are usually just style differences. "

Any examples? Matz? Guido? Alan Kay? Who actually says this?

The article condemns those who make assertions without proof, then does that
very thing. A number of times,

Basically, every tool or language has some number of annoying hypesters.
(Like, um, Rails, for example.) But treating them as legitimate sources of
authority on that tool or language is usually just goofy.

------
jamongkad
As you can see I'm a big fan of Zed Shaw and of his eccentricities. If there
was one person I would love to work on a open source project with. It would be
him.

------
zem
He should fork Oz :)

